# Southern Maine Snow - Time Lapse



## dakotaskustoms (Mar 20, 2007)

So i grabbed a $2.99 Time Lapse App for my iPhone ... http://timelapse-iphone.com/ drilled a hole in my windshield mount for the iPhone ... and let it go. Nothing too fancy .. but was fun to play with. Now that Ive used it a few times, the next storm will be much better.










Have fun, enjoy..and be safe out there.


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

pretty cool man.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2007)

That's pretty cool. If you ever had a customer who didn't believe you had to plow their place two or three times, you could record your work and email it to them with the statement!

Seriously though, that was fun to watch.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

pretty cool man , talk about yellow country lol . iphone takes some great vid/ pics quality is unreal .


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Holy ***** I saw Rt 25, rt 35, downtown Windham an argument with an old coot and alot of back roads! Thats Fin MINT.


----------



## dakotaskustoms (Mar 20, 2007)

bacwudzme;940895 said:


> Holy ***** I saw Rt 25, rt 35, downtown Windham an argument with an old coot and alot of back roads! Thats Fin MINT.


LOL.. you are correct... just missed Rt 112 and Rt 302!

Nice job!


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Saint Josephs college??


----------



## Jimmyed (May 9, 2004)

Lotta drive time there.


----------



## dakotaskustoms (Mar 20, 2007)

bacwudzme;940920 said:


> Saint Josephs college??


Yup. I work there Full Time. Kids are on Christmas Break... Yipee!!!! :redbounce

" Lotta drive time there. " - Yaa. Just doing cleanups. Plus a co-workers place as a favor due to them being layed up from an accident...snowblower + fingers dont mix.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

LOL...very cool, but who's that little yellow alien riding on your hood that keeps popping up and down?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

What windshield mount do you have for your phone? I want to mount my iPhone somewhere in the cab cuz the cupholders are usually taken and I dont like it sliding around on the console.


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

that's pretty cool.... sure looks like that plow goes up and down awful fast lol


----------



## dakotaskustoms (Mar 20, 2007)

WilliamOak;941102 said:


> What windshield mount do you have for your phone? I want to mount my iPhone somewhere in the cab cuz the cupholders are usually taken and I dont like it sliding around on the console.


Griffin Mount .. got it at walmart....http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10910368


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

pretty cool video thanks for sharing


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

did anyone see a plow that was not yellow??


----------



## MaineF250 (Dec 12, 2007)

not around here, unless it's on a big truck wesport


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I liked it very much...even liked the D&B.

I gotta got that time lapse app. See if it's on android.


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

Pretty cool!!! Didn't see that old guy give you any $$$$!!!!


----------



## whit16 (Feb 3, 2004)

very cool!


----------

